# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  liquid anavar?

## lifting202

Is this real liquid anavar ? Let me know if the pics are clear enough. Thanks alot

----------


## jessec

is the liquid red and smells fruity ?

----------


## number twelve

read the rules before posting. no price talk. and i have never seen that before

----------


## coonhunter

I have never seen that before but that doesnt mean it isnt real. What does it taste and smell like?

----------


## jessec

I just bought it and it was red with a fruity taste came in a legit packaged bottle supposly pharmacutical grads...2 ml 100 mg ill be doing 2 months x50 gms a day 25 am 25 pm..

----------


## lifting202

Mine is not fruity, yes it is red with a white substance in it..... It smells and tastes like a type of grain alcohol.

----------


## jessec

does the white substance look like sugar before shaken ?

----------


## lifting202

yes, and I shake it before I put under my tongue.

----------


## bjpennnn

When it comes to orals a lot of them are suspended in alch...only way to tell is to give it a run and see how it goes. I have used liquid var before and i love it. I would prefer to get tabs just because it is more convenient but the liquid seems to be cheaper!

----------


## lifting202

yeah, it seems to be working well. I have never done anything before and I basically just started to get serious about lifting rather recently. I read many good things about it. I just wanted to make sure it was legit since it is tough to find pictures of it online.

----------


## bjpennnn

What are your stats?

----------

